# Video Tip - Video noise filter



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Due to the lighting conditions at haunts (virtually zero lighting) haunt video can look very grainy. This is mostly due to automatic camera settings that crank the gain up to the CCD(s) to get more light into the camera. The price you pay for this is grain.

The grain does not always look so bad on a computer screen at low-res on a small media player or on youtube. However, it's sometimes unbearable to watch at a higher resolution or on a TV.

I use an editing software plugin called Neat Video. It's a noise filter like no other. I paid $99 for it. It can be used with many of the most popular video editing software packages. It's easy to use and produces amazing results. It is by far the best $99 I've ever spent on video software. It's certainly a tool you want to keep in mind the next time you're editing and can't take the look of the grain anymore. 

Aside from using lots of lighting and having a camera with manual gain control, Neat Video is an inexpensive way to deal with darkness and subsequent grain. There are other noise filter plugins. However, I have yet to see one come close to this one.

Like I said, it's easy to use. I use it in automatic mode all the time. Just apply the filter and click automatic. 

Tomorrow I'll post a few example before and after shots using the filter. 

Tim Bickford


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

By the way... here is the link to the neat video noise reduction website.

http://www.neatvideo.com/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you! I really need one of these I'm probably gonna save up for it now!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Skeletonowl,

What software do you use to edit with? I recommend giving the demo a try. I no longer remember the limitations for the demo. However, the demo did convince me to get the software.

I had every intention to put up some samples tonight. I just ran out of time. I'll post a couple soon.

Tim


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok

Here are some practical examples. Keep in mind that I litterally spent seconds to accomplish the noise removal in these short segments. You can spend a bit more time tweaking. However, I think the auto mode does a very nice job.

The video is provided courtesy of Haunted Overload

Video link: Neat Video Noise Filter Examples on Vimeo


----------

